# MacBook Pro Battery - Condition: Replace Soon?



## WWEFreak666 (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay, I have a mid-2009 model MacBook Pro 13" 2.26GHz Core2Duo with 8GB of RAM and two SSDs. Anyways, I purchased this MBP brand new in January of 2010. Now, the last few days when I click on the battery percentage it says "Condition: Replace Soon". My battery health is still 76% with 1,281 charges. I've tried restarting, shutting down, etc. I even tried resetting the battery (Shift, control, option + power button when the computer is turned off with magsafe plugged in) with no luck. Still says the same thing. Is it normal to warn about possible replacement this early on with still 76% battery health? Or is this not normal?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea. My older (late 2008) MacBook did no such thing, but I'm not sure it it's battery health got that low. I replaced my battery because it was bulging and the battery cover didn't fit anymore. But you did reset the SMU? It could be that it has other issues the system sees that don't have a bearing on the calculated value of life, like dead cells.


----------



## WWEFreak666 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello, I have seemed to fix the issue. I reset the PRAM and NVRAM. I no longer have the "Condition: Replace Soon" when I click on my battery percentage.



Thanks though!


----------



## Chadiz86 (Jun 12, 2012)

That would have done the trick. Personally I would get Apple to run a MRI on the Mac to check for any hardware defects. If you have your own GSX login then I guess you can set it up at home and run the test yourself.


----------

